# Kelmarsh & Oxendon on the Brampton Valley Way



## Infraredd (Sep 8, 2013)

After my last adventures in Catesby I thought I'd try out these two more accessible sites. These two are on the Brampton Valley way a pedestrianised relic of the railway linking Northampton with Market Harborough. However there are locked secondary tunnels running to the west of the footpath tunnels that have no ventilation shafts. The Oxendon one has either collapsed in the middle or has a kink in it as you can't see the legendary light at the other end. Also black stinking water runs out of both ends of this tunnel......
full set here http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157635442580490/

Pictures Kelmarsh first




01 kel 1 entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr




02 Kel 1 ent top by Infraredd, on Flickr




03 Kel 1 exit by Infraredd, on Flickr




04 Kelmarsh air 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr




05 Kelmarsh air 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

The locked version




07 Kel 2 south by Infraredd, on Flickr




08 Kel 2 top by Infraredd, on Flickr




09 kel 2 north by Infraredd, on Flickr




10 Kelmarsh 2 south internal by Infraredd, on Flickr




11 kelmarsh exit south 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Oxendon Tunnel




16 Ox 1 entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr




17 Ox 1 exit by Infraredd, on Flickr




18 Ox 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr




21 Ox air shaft 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Locked version with black water run off




22 Ox 2 south by Infraredd, on Flickr




24 Ox 2 inner south by Infraredd, on Flickr

Other end




23 Ox 2 north by Infraredd, on Flickr




25 Ox 2 inner north by Infraredd, on Flickr

& in between the remnants of a works hut




14 Works hut by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Sep 8, 2013)

I think these are your best yet, it works beautifully with the contrast in the tunnels!


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 9, 2013)

I totally agree with Krela,the best yet especially the airshaft shots.How did you get the overhead shots of the tunnel mouths?


----------



## Infraredd (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Mr Oldscrote - Camera on tripod with legs fully extended but held together then pushed out from above using the last third of the tripod as a brace against the top coping stone. Camera on flash 1/30 or 1/60 exposure & angled to face the tunnel. 3 shots - right. left & middle. then pulled the camera back and change camera position on the tripod head so the angle was more obtuse then repeated the 3 shots and let photomerge in photoshop sort out the final image. What I really want to do is have a camera go up an air shaft & haven't worked out the levitation method yet. My RC helicopter is too easily moved by wind & probably won't take the weight so it's probably helium balloons


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazing pics of amazing brickwork.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 9, 2013)

Nicely done.
I keep meaning to go back to Oxendon with my high power torch - like you say, the gated tunnel looks pitch black in there. It must have collapsed. Couldnt tell last time i was there, as I wasnt equiped.
anyone with further info on that?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love number 11, fantastic pics!
Thanks..


----------



## g197- (Oct 10, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> What I really want to do is have a camera go up an air shaft & haven't worked out the levitation method yet. My RC helicopter is too easily moved by wind & probably won't take the weight so it's probably helium balloons



Great idea, I can help with this. My one should cope fine with the conditions. Only takes a GoPro but can pivot control the camera to look straight down or at whatever you want. PM me if you want.


----------



## g197- (Oct 10, 2013)

Great post btw, love the colouring of the photos.


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2013)

g197- said:


> Great idea, I can help with this. My one should cope fine with the conditions.



Really? There's generally huge updrafts in airshafts. Would be interesting if you could though.


----------



## g197- (Oct 10, 2013)

krela said:


> ....... huge updrafts .....



Ok perhaps not. LOL.
I was perhaps not thinking. 

I've got an approx 22inch in diameter hexacopter. It's got GPS for stablisation but I can't see it working in that kind of a space.


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2013)

GPS isn't known to work in confined brick lined spaces under the ground either.


----------



## losttom (Oct 10, 2013)

Last time i went the Oxendon tunnel that is locked wasnt collapsed  , i think it may have a bend in it though if i remember correctly


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 10, 2013)

losttom said:


> Last time i went the Oxendon tunnel that is locked wasnt collapsed  , i think it may have a bend in it though if i remember correctly



Cheers losttom. the open tunnel Is dead straight so that makes it more interesting
No chance of getting through the gate on the closed tunnel last visit


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 11, 2013)

krela said:


> Really? There's generally huge updrafts in airshafts. Would be interesting if you could though.



I didn't know this either. Certainly didn't notice anything but the water coming down as I stood below. Just bought a Hubsan mini quadcopter with camera & once I can fly the thing will post shots. Will also attach a fishing line to it so it doesn't simply get sucked out of the airshaft & disappear into the field above. That would really make my day - thanks for the heads up Krela!
As for the tunnel with a kink in it I have ideas on how to verify this, as we are now in the Nov 5th run up, but can't do it on my own. On a point of interest a disused railway tunnel isn't likely to have an inflammable gas build up is it?


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2013)

It might not be an issue depending on atmospherics and the weather (particularly the wind at the top of the shaft), they are essentially big chimneys!


----------

